# How fast can you run a mile?



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

What's your fastest time?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Back in the good ole days I could do 5:20. Not sure about that anymore.


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

My fastest time was 5:37.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I was doing a 7 minute mile at 22.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

19 Min I'm not a runner.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

15 minutes. Hah. I think my fastest was 10 minutes in middle school. I _suck _at running though, my heart rate goes through the roof.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> 15 minutes. Hah. I think my fastest was 10 minutes in middle school. I _suck _at running though, my heart rate goes through the roof.


And your a girl. :clap


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tannasg said:


> And your a girl. :clap


Not sure how to reply to this :sus


----------



## Ryude (Jul 16, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Not sure how to reply to this :sus


:idea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Not sure how to reply to this :sus


Just drilling for a nerve. :boogie


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

tannasg said:


> Just drilling for a nerve. :boogie


Well nice try. Im not a feminazi though. Youll have to take your business elsewhere, Sir. :yes


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, it takes me around 43 minutes to jog 4 miles. If I were to sprint for a mile, I can't imagine It would take longer than 8 minutes.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

moroff said:


> Well, it takes me around 43 minutes to jog 4 miles. If I were to sprint for a mile, I can't imagine It would take longer than 8 minutes.


That's not sprinting....that's running.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I ran a 6.16 mile recently but would like to get under 6 min as a personal goal. Any tips for getting quicker? How hard is it to cut 16 seconds off of a mile?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

3.37 with a small ethiopian child clinging desperately to my back with explosions in the background after I liberated him from a communist regime.

true story.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

4 minutes 58 seconds, or just about 19,5 km/h average.

I trained for it in a nice park made for running, lots of signs with distance Measurements, and even parkometres that track time  A lap round the park was exactly a mile, and then you had to slam you hand on the button atop the clockmetre to stop it. 
Damn I miss that park..


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

6-7min depends on my form.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Beingofglass said:


> 4 minutes 58 seconds, or just about 19,5 km/h average.
> 
> I trained for it in a nice park made for running, lots of signs with distance Measurements, and even parkometres that track time  A lap round the park was exactly a mile, and then you had to slam you hand on the button atop the clockmetre to stop it.
> Damn I miss that park..


Wow under 5 min is great! Yeah that sounds like an awesome place to run. We need more parks like that in the US and less fast food places.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't run but I walk a mile in 16 minutes 50 seconds - that's my average.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

5:40 during 8th grade. Its probably horrible now


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

My best was 7:10 about 2 years ago.. 
Now I just take it easier and just jog for 2-3 miles at cruiser speed..


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Elad said:


> 3.37 with a small ethiopian child clinging desperately to my back with explosions in the background after I liberated him from a communist regime.
> 
> true story.


lol your a hero.


----------



## xtmtx (Apr 17, 2012)

My fastest is 5:05 when I ran track, I want to try and get under 5 minutes sometime.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Takes me 40 mins to do 5k, but only started running 6 weeks ago


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't run. My DDDs get in the way too much and running makes them hurt. Oh and I can't afford a sports bra for larger busts


----------



## Stevebo (Mar 6, 2012)

49erJT said:


> I ran a 6.16 mile recently but would like to get under 6 min as a personal goal. Any tips for getting quicker? How hard is it to cut 16 seconds off of a mile?


same here! i just ran 6.16.23 yesterday. im also trying to get under 6min and its not easy. but ive been dropping my run times quickly by cross-training. triathlon style training works wonders for me...add cycling & swimming. and then continue to keep your main focus on running.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

You need to introduce lifting (deadlifts, mostly, but also squat) into your regimen if you hope to get some serious speed.

HIIT can get you into the sub six range, adding lifting will drop you into the sub five.


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

Question

How do you know what a mile is? I mean, when running, how do you know once you have travelled 1 mile? GPS on phone? Some other way?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My best 1600-meter time in high school was 5:30. I wouldn't be able to get anything close to that today.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Younique said:


> Question
> 
> How do you know what a mile is? I mean, when running, how do you know once you have travelled 1 mile? GPS on phone? Some other way?


If you run on a track, it's about four laps.

For jogging around town, I used to use the gmap pedometer to measure my routes (way back when I used to actually run).


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I did a 4:39 once but half of it was down hill


----------



## Judge (Oct 15, 2010)

7min


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

6:50, that was two months ago. A month later it was 7:14, that's cause I only run occasionally for general fitness purposes.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Running mental simulation..

1. 6:20
2. 6:47
3. 6:29

Avg: 6:32

Actually I have no idea. I should time myself one of these days.. hopefully it isn't too bad but I'd say yeah probably around 6-7 minutes. I have good sprinting speed though.


----------



## Morris the Kat (Jul 31, 2013)

Running and I do not get along so well.
My "fastest" time _ever_ I think was just at 12 minutes. Now I am closer to 15.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Ran a 3 k. Mud runner. A lot of obstacles. Finishes with a 3\4 mile hike through mud and fallen trees straight up hill.. finish with an army crawl through a pit of mud with water filled in it. Finished 27 minutes. I beat all the fire fighters except for 1 and I smoked back then and that was the first time I'd ran even a quarter mile in 4 years lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Revenwyn said:


> I can't run. My DDDs get in the way too much and running makes them hurt. Oh and I can't afford a sports bra for larger busts


OMG! Jiggle and bounce will definitely be a factor. They'd have to be taped down or something if a foundation garment isn't available!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The last time I measured was about 7-8 years ago (I have been running for over 13 years). I don't time myself, but estimate a six mile run in 53 minutes. I don't sprint or anything, just a jog - enough for catcalls and hornhonking :roll.


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

I used to run it in about 5 minutes when I was 14 years old. Now I think less than 5, like 4 smething


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Hadron said:


> Never tried to run a mile. I run 2 km in 7 minutes, though.


I do 3 km in 17 minutes. I am impressed by your PB.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Looking at my records it looks like my fastest mile was 4:47. I remember being so happy to get under 5mins. Damn I'm out of shape now. I really need to run more. I've been so busy with other stuff.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

zomgz said:


> Looking at my records it looks like my fastest mile was 4:47. I remember being so happy to get under 5mins. Damn I'm out of shape now. I really need to run more. I've been so busy with other stuff.


Under 5 minutes? If i ran 1 mile under 5 minutes, i would be like this at the end of it: :afr . You must be very fit, i'm exercising for months and my condition is still crappy, you must have great genes. Wanna swap genes?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

FUBAR said:


> Under 5 minutes? If i ran 1 mile under 5 minutes, i would be like this at the end of it: :afr . You must be very fit, i'm exercising for months and my condition is still crappy, you must have great genes. Wanna swap genes?


Haha, I was surprised I could. I do have long legs but that's really all that's going for me. I'm sure a Kenyan could outrun me without even breaking a sweat, lol.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

zomgz said:


> Haha, I was surprised I could. I do have long legs but that's really all that's going for me. I'm sure a Kenyan could outrun me without even breaking a sweat, lol.


I hope you're not starving yourself as those Kenyans, some take those diets really to the extreme. :eyes

That was a very insensitive Third World Famine joke, beg my pardon. :doh


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

FUBAR said:


> I hope you're not starving yourself as those Kenyans, some take those diets really to the extreme. :eyes
> 
> That was a very insensitive Third World Famine joke, beg my pardon. :doh


Yeah it's true that the country has some issues but even the Kenyans in America seem to be really thin. I mean I know I'm totally making a blanket statement here and stereotyping but still. They're so fast in the olympics and stuff.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

zomgz said:


> Yeah it's true that the country has some issues but even the Kenyans in America seem to be really thin. I mean I know I'm totally making a blanket statement here and stereotyping but still. They're so fast in the olympics and stuff.


It's not like they are moving from Kenya to USA and start splurging on Mickey D's and Pizza Hut. You are totally right, it's not stereotyping, unless you say stereotypical something about Asians, then i'm offended. :|


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

about 12 minutes running/walking, I hope to get to around 8 minutes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gilt said:


> I ran a 4:58 mile when I was 15. It was a goal of mine as a freshman in spring track to break five minutes, and I did it on the last regular meet of the season. However, I was too hard on myself during this time and later years. Running was no longer fun & I drifted away from it. I'm back running many years later, and I'm very happy doing so now, although I'm a lot slower! I'm pretty sure I could get under seven minutes; 6:30 might be difficult. I feel like going out there & trying a mile just to find out.
> 
> For those that wanted to break six minutes....speed work can really help. Back as a freshman we were running several quarter mile repeats in practice, like, 6-8 of them at a fast pace with a minute or two rest in between. We'd do this workout a few times a week. I think that this really helped my speed.


Interesting technique. I have tried even stepping up the pace for segments of my run, without overtiring. My Paxil fat is hindering my speed. :lol I have big legs to begin with (I have the Arnold Schwarzenegger frame). It's not exactly a speed-frame....more of a strength-frame mesomorph.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't. I'll ride my horse instead.


----------



## NeonStockings (Aug 4, 2013)

I suck at running. It takes me about eleven minutes. I think my fastest was eight minutes before I started smoking.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

zomgz said:


> Looking at my records it looks like my fastest mile was 4:47. I remember being so happy to get under 5mins. Damn I'm out of shape now. I really need to run more. I've been so busy with other stuff.


That is very, very, very impressive. You're clocking in at over 20.20 Km/h on the average, and you are only a some seconds from qualifying for the Olympics.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Fastest I remember getting in high school physical education class was exactly 8 minutes ;_; I felt so slow compared to all those show-offs who sprint nearly the whole thing. How can they maintain such a brisk pace the entire time? Then again I have asthma and have never been the athletic-type...ever. All those memories of the bimonthly mile....That burning dry indian dust in your throat, every inhalation singing your nostrils, reeling like you just spent 8 minutes sniffing sharpies...


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)

I've been running for at least a year now and can only pull off 7:33. My genes must be terrible...or I'm not measuring a mile correctly


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

My mile time is about 8 or so minutes. Used to be six before I took a break from running.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Valtron said:


> I can't. I'll ride my horse instead.


U ride horses too? :sus


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

My best 5k was around 25 minutes. Never timed myself for a mile though.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

5k mud run up and down hills with 20 obstacles. 27 minutes and hadn't ran a mile in 4 years. When I was younger one mile. About 5:20 average


----------



## Overthinker80 (Jun 19, 2013)

I ran my fastest mile today actually on my treadmill at 6:28 and I was pretty proud of myself, I was going 10mph for 3 minutes solid before I had to slow down but I think I could have probably pushed myself to keep going that speed a little longer, MAYBE another 30 seconds though I'm not sure.

Now I'm determined to get below 6 mins.

I'm also really surprised to see how fast some of the people in this thread are with several under 6 mins and a few under 5.

Kinda makes me think I'm not as fast as I thought I was haha...


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

In the second grade I could run an 8 minute mile. In middle school 7. High school came around and poof no improvement.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Let's just say I am usually the last one to the finish line.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not sure, around 10 minutes maybe but I avoid going faster than a walk whenever posssible.


----------



## Willy Stroker (May 30, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> I used to run it in about 5 minutes when I was 14 years old. Now I think less than 5, like 4 smething


You should be in the olympics...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Last time I checked it was about 6mins. That was a few yrs ago.


----------

